# oil pump?



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

im running a 455/462 that i plan on having at least 475hp when im all said and done with the motor. i have a standard volume oil pump (60psi) and i saw that butler performance has a high volume (80psi) pump do i need anything more than the stock pump for what im doin or will i need the bigger pump down the line?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A high volume oil pump is always a good investment. Melling makes a good one and you should be able to order it from any parts store.


----------



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks rukee


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

High volume is great but you don't need 80 psi. I have a Butler built 541 making almost 900hp, and wide open it only has about 60psi.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Exactly.....high VOLUME, not high pressure....:cheers



gtomuscle said:


> High volume is great but you don't need 80 psi. I have a Butler built 541 making almost 900hp, and wide open it only has about 60psi.


WOW...... I hope to see this car at some of the events down here this summer ....:cool Are you in the Land Of Lakes GTO Club ?


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Exactly.....high VOLUME, not high pressure....:cheers
> 
> It is high volume but also higher pressure.
> But I agree with you, high volume, 60psi pumps have always been enough for Pontiac blocks.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Exactly.....high VOLUME, not high pressure....:cheers
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...... I hope to see this car at some of the events down here this summer ....:cool Are you in the Land Of Lakes GTO Club ?


Yes i am but i don't get down to any meetings, but i race all over and will be down at the GTOaa nats. in KS. this year.:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

gtomuscle said:


> View attachment 6725
> 
> 
> Yes i am but i don't get down to any meetings, but i race all over and will be down at the GTOaa nats. in KS. this year.:cheers


Your car looks awesome!! Is that a fiberglass front end on there??
And what does it run in the 1/4?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Pontiachris said:


> im running a 455/462 that i plan on having at least 475hp when im all said and done with the motor. i have a standard volume oil pump (60psi)


I also have a 462 and running a high volume 60psi pump.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Your car looks awesome!! Is that a fiberglass front end on there??
> And what does it run in the 1/4?


Yep that is a VFN fiberglass front, and she runs 9.30's @ 144.00:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

gtomuscle said:


> Yep that is a VFN fiberglass front, and she runs 9.30's @ 144.00:cool




Wow!!!  Incredibly awesome!!


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

gtomuscle said:


> Yep that is a VFN fiberglass front, and she runs 9.30's @ 144.00:cool


Very cool.
I love seeing fast Pontiac's.:cheers


----------

